# Fungus?



## Shill (Mar 10, 2008)

My fish came FedEx a week ago Friday. Everything seemed to be going well until yesterday when I noticed a lighter area on the left side of one of my red zebra. He moves so darn fast I had to sit there forever to determine if it was raised or not and it does look a little raised. Some are flashing. I'm thinking they have a fungus but I'm not sure. A couple of my dems are not eating now and they have their fins clamped (including rear fins) and their color is really pale. I noticed that the one has a little bit missing from his left fin and right at the edge of the tear (or whatever) is a little white. Don't know if what I'm seeing is from the injury or if it is fin rot or dropsy or WHAT? I feel like they've got 20 different things and I'm somewhat overwhelmed.

Wish I could get a photo but you likely wouldn't see anything as they don't hold still long enough for even me to get a good look. The ones that aren't swimming much don't have any visible injuries or spots except that they are pale and have clamped fins.

I do know that the guy I ordered from tried a "test" when he shipped my fish and he sent them in these new "breathable" bags. They allow for the exchange of oxygen and carbon dioxide. When they arrived two of the bags were broken and a couple had lost quite a bit of water. I did lose one of my dems about two days later and I'm pretty sure it was because he had so little water in transit. You can't float the bags because sitting them in water will prevent the exchange of gas and the fish will suffocate. I don't know if they had a problem because there was quite a bit of water in the cooler or what.

I've heard only good things about getting fish shipped so I was really hoping the stress wouldn't wreak havoc. But I'm thinking twice.

I did a 35% water change 2 days ago and again today. My ammonia has been 0, nitrite 0, nitrates around 15, ph 8, hard water, temp around 79. I also use salt. 45 gallon tank has been set up about 6 weeks.

I treated with Jungle Parasite Clear a week and a half ago and am treating with Jungle Fungus now. Am I on the right track?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I don't think JPC is going to help at this point.

It sounds like you're dealing with a bacterial or fungal infection, possibly even Columnaris, which can be deadly if not treated quickly and accurately.

Are the fish "twitchy"? Do they seem to swim in place and jerk now and then?

Are the areas cottony or fuzzy in appearance? Any fin deterioration?

I would begin treating with Maracyn and Maracyn II immediately, and slowly lower the tank temp to 76 degrees to slow down the progression if it is Columnaris. You will need to remove any carbon from your filtration that is less than 2 weeks old, and treat for a minimum of 7 days, preferably 10.

Shipping can be stressful under the best of circumstances.

Was your tank fully cycled before adding fish?

I'm not sure what your full stock list is, but red zebras are not a species I would attempt to keep in a 45 gallon tank. High stress tanks are usually unhealthy tanks, so you might reconsider your stocking, depending on what else you have in with them.

Kim


----------



## Shill (Mar 10, 2008)

We just got home and I looked at my tank and half my fish have their fins open! These are fish that came here from the store with clamped fins so I kind of thought they were just stressed. Now, my tank is looking so pretty. I'm gonna continue with the Jungle for now because it seems to be working. The red zebra still has a little discoloration on his side but it isn't any worse, not cottony, not salt like. Just lighter and almost a white look to the discoloration and very slightly raised. He has no other visible symptoms. I have one demasoni that still has clamped fins and flashes on occasion but I'm not seeing anything else. He was the worse so I'm hoping that with a 2nd treatment he improves.

Everyone is still getting along but I also know that my fish are still young. I was also really happy to find a baby demasoni at the local fish store in the mixed tank. He's gorgeous with 5 pretty stripes, full open fins, and deep blue color. He appears to be adjusting well and although he knows he's the little guy, he's found his own little hiding spot that the bigger fish don't fit into. So far, so good.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

How many demasoni do you have, Shill? It could be stress related...They need to be kept in large groups of 10-12 minimum, and if they aren't, they will pick on each other mercilessly...

Glad they are doing better!

Kim


----------



## Shill (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey Kim,
We have 11 dems. It appears that they are all getting along. Of course I know that they do change their behavior when people are in the room and the light is on, but so far, they appear to be too young to be too mean to each other.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The only problems I've ever seen with demasoni (when you keep them in the right numbers :wink: ) is if you have an exceptionally high male ratio...But, those stress related problems usually don't occur until they start to mature.

How are the fish now?

Kim


----------

